# Dywall Artist of the Year Contest Deadline



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Time is running out to enter your work in the Drywall Artist of the Year Contest. The deadline is Sunday, January 31.

Watch the video featuring the nine prior winners. You could be the 10th!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------

